# Lid Made of Floaters



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Would it be possible to grow a dense enough cover of floating plants that it acted as a lid? Just so they couldn't jump out. I trying to think of an alternative for a tank I can't use a proper lid on. I'd use something faster owing like frogbite.


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

They need to be able to reach the surface to breath.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What about a glass canopy or a craft mesh lid? SkyeWillow has pictures somewhere of hers and they're very nice.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, it is possible... They do need space to breath though, and if you plan on growing other, non floating plants in the tank you may be unsuccessful... The floaters will block the light.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think it would discourage jumping, but I don't think something like frogbit would 100% prevent a betta from jumping out if it was determined enough. An adult betta would probably just be able to push through if it was going fast.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Floaters don't stop jumping, they just make the fish think that they can't jump.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

When the OP stated that they wanted something that 'acted like a lid', I would think they wanted something that would prevent the fish from jumping completely as that is what a lid does. 

Floaters just act as a discouragement. Most splendens are not big jumpers anyway so it would most likely work, but some fish when spooked will go up rather than down.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been going to Ace hardware and getting glass lids cut. For a 5 gallon it's costing $3.00 per tank. I have a little corner cut off one side to allow for cords and tubing. You can use Stick on hooks from the dollar store for handles. You have to use wet sandpaper sand the edges. After that you're good to go.

I am actually not going to keep the lid for my 29 gallon because I can get glass panels cut to go around my led light since the condensation filters the light I don't want glass under it.


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

So it seems it should be able to work. The reason I need a lid type thing is I'd like to start a riparium with a completely full tank, and a lid wouldn't allow for any out of tank plant growth.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Plexiglass 

Rick


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

In that case you could go to a fabric store or even some Walmart's and purchase some of the green craft netting to ensure the safety of your fish. It's very cheap. You can cut holes for your plants and wrap the top of your tank or you can do a dome. People do something like this for outdoor ponds. You can do a DIY version cheap:
http://improvements.scene7.com/is/i...outZoom?$product_cart_thumb$&$src=362494_main

I have seen more decorative dome types where they put a little decoration on top like you might see on the end of a fancy curtain rod. I could find a pic but it's the same concept as the frame of a fancy bird cage there are several example but there are ones that have a rectangular base might an example for an aquarium:

http://pinterest.com/toyastales/flights-of-fancy-birdcages/

or this lady did a more contemporary version you might adapt to your ripararium. You'd have to use something other than copper since it's toxic to some fish and invertabrates.

http://davesgarden.com/guides/articles/view/2835/


All of this has got me thinking I might try something like this in the future. I can hang my light from the ceiling and have the dome.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

All of my aquariums are open tops for best light penetration to plants and I like to use cuttings from my weeping willow trees and allow them to root out-I love the look of the flowing branches sprouting from the tank-
I generally keep the water level pretty high on all of my tanks too and haven't had any issues with fish jumping out-Even on the grow out tanks with 30-40 swarming juvies following and jumping out of the water at you anytime you get close to the tank..lol...I am sure I have had a juvie jump out and die or be eaten by one of the cats-I just have never seen any bodies and I usually have too many to count to know if any are missing in a grow-out tank anyway-

I do have water lettuce and frogbit that covers about 25% of the surface and IMO/E the floating plants do help make the fish feel more secure-Usually the reason a fish jumps out is due to fear when its not water quality related-The fish is running from another fish or startled by something that makes them run then jump being part of its defense.

I have had the top of the tank covered so dense with floating plants with the frogbit getting deep and have not had any issue with a Betta not being able to get to the surface for air. My outside tanks especially are covered from edge to edge with frogbit and water lettuce-There is more air space among the floating plants than you realize-I have never feared for my fish suffocating due to the dense floating plants or them jumping out due to no tops.

Even with the outside tanks and rain as the tank overflow and flush out and we have had 3-6in at one time this year on several different occasions and I didn't have any fish loss with the adults-I did have a couple of nest with eggs get washed out and I am sure some of the smaller fry got washed out too-but none of the adults.

A Betta can jump out...mine never have with my open top tank or suffocated due to dense mats of floating plants-


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I like to be covered just in case. Bettas naturally will jump but most of mine do not display that natural tendency. Some people teach their bettas to jump to catch food which is really not a good idea. It seems seem cute until you find them dried out on the rug.


----------

